# Sink Full of Beets



## Kevin86 (Jan 1, 2019)

We got a bag full of little beets over Christmas now they’re washed and in the sink have to put them away but of what to do what to do?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2019)

We like to make pickled beets. They keep well for a long time and the Danish pickled beets aren't so sour that they don't go well with a meal. That's especially handy when you are too tired to bother preparing vegis.


I also like to serve them sliced, steamed, and tossed with butter and a bit of lemon juice.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2019)

Wash them well, cut off the tops if there are any, and set the tops aside. You can use them in another dish.

Set a pot of water to boil. Chuck in the beets; when they've boiled for a while, stab them with a fork. If they're tender, drain them and let them cool.

When cool enough to handle, peel the skins off and trim any rough bits. Discard the bits and skins.

Over a bowl, grate the beets, then peel a fresh root of horseradish and grate over the beets. If you can't get fresh horseradish root, buy a jar of hot horseradish (not creamed) and add a few Tbsps to the grated beets.

Some folks like to add white vinegar, or salt and pepper.

If the beets and horseradish are fresh, ypu won't need it. Their individual and combined flavors are sublime in an extreme way that works.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 1, 2019)

Funny that you say to cut off the tops before boiling the beets BT. Danish recipes all say to leave an inch or so of top and make sure not to cut off the "tail" until after they are boiled. That way you don't lose as much nutrients to the water.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2019)

You are certainly right. I should had mentioned leaving a bit of the tops on. 

After you do it once, you certainly know about how to handle beets. Red beets teach you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 1, 2019)

Oil them up and roast in a foil-covered dish. 45 minutes to an hour and a quarter should do it. You can slice them into salads, top with butter and a dash of nutmeg...all kinds of things.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi, Kevin. Lucky you, to be gifted with fresh beets!  We were just talking about this on the Vegetable forum. (unfortunately, it's titled something like "yuk vegetables" or something like that.  Wish it could be changed, as there are several pages of great ideas...)

I scrub them, chop off the tails without cutting into the beet, wrap a few of them in alum foil, and roast on a sheet pan at 400 for 45 minutes to an hour, depending on their size.  

Cool, peel, and slice.  Once they're cooked they'll last in the fridge for several days. I like them plain or chopped up in salads, but as others have said there are so many ways to enjoy them.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 1, 2019)

Have you ever cooked with sugar beets?

I know very little about them in practical experience, but I've heard cool and funny historical things about their use in Scandinavia.

Apparently, when they were first brought home by the Dutch (?), the landed gentry loved the sugar produced from the beets that their teeth rotted, so much so that poor dental hygiene was depicted in many painted family portraits of the time.

I have no idea if this is true, but it is a fun story that I remember from my times at the Danish club in Brooklyn when I was a kid.


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 2, 2019)

Roast beets(veg) this time of year is a staple here and sliced thin for salad in the summer. Just looking at different ideas. Always a good day to learn


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2019)

You could can them to allow you to enjoy them later.  I've used many different recipes for canned beets but, hands down, Martha Stewart's Phat Beets is the best.  She says to use large beets, but I've used all sizes with more than satisfactory results.  You might give the recipe a try.


A bit of interesting trivia..."phat" means excellent, wonderful, outstanding.  In the case of the beets recipe, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Funny that you say to cut off the tops before boiling the beets BT. Danish recipes all say to leave an inch or so of top and make sure not to cut off the "tail" until after they are boiled. That way you don't lose as much nutrients to the water.



This is true and something I learned on my own. When I first boiled purple beets, I cut the whole tail off up to the bum of the beet and I was shocked at how much of the natural juices leaked into the water. 

If the tail is exceptionally long, I'll cut a portion of it off, but no the whole thing.


----------



## UstedButler (Jan 2, 2019)

The most important thing is the heart you give


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 2, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> This is true and something I learned on my own. When I first boiled purple beets, I cut the whole tail off up to the bum of the beet and *I was shocked at how much of the natural juices leaked into the water. *
> 
> If the tail is exceptionally long, I'll cut a portion of it off, but no the whole thing.




Same here, Linda. The water was purple and that's no bueno - that's why I started roasting them in tin foil, or at least on a tin foil lined baking sheet.  They still turn my fingers a pretty color when slicing them up , but at least most of the flavor stays in the beets.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Same here, Linda. The water was purple and that's no bueno - that's why I started roasting them in tin foil, or at least on a tin foil lined baking sheet.  They still turn my fingers a pretty color when slicing them up , but at least most of the flavor stays in the beets.



Thanks for the tip. I may have to try that sometime. 

Roasting them doesn't dry them out, does it?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 2, 2019)

Linda0818 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I may have to try that sometime.
> 
> Roasting them doesn't dry them out, does it?




No, not if they're wrapped in tin foil. I sometimes coat them in olive oil before wrapping them up.


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 2, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> No, not if they're wrapped in tin foil. I sometimes coat them in olive oil before wrapping them up.



Perfect, thank you. I'll try that next time. Which reminds me, I need to add fresh beets to my store list. Just wish the golden beets were as available as the purple ones. But I love both, so it's all good.


----------



## Addie (Jan 3, 2019)

I have never wrapped them in foil. Just boiled and rub skin off. Salt shaker in hand and munch on them. I think I am missing a great new experience. Right time of the year to put the oven on. 

As a kid I hated beets. Oh how our taste buds have changed over the years.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2019)

Here's a thought. Lactic acid fermented beets. I have had them in a Greek resto. They are much "softer tasting" than regular pickled beets. I'm going to try this. I found this link: https://www.makesauerkraut.com/fermented-beets/


----------



## Linda0818 (Jan 3, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Here's a thought. Lactic acid fermented beets. I have had them in a Greek resto. They are much "softer tasting" than regular pickled beets. I'm going to try this. I found this link: https://www.makesauerkraut.com/fermented-beets/



Nice page. Some very interesting reading.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 4, 2019)

Every time I read sink full of beets, I hear Fistful of Steel:

https://youtu.be/jg8zR91tgSE

Just change out steel for beets. Seems appropriate.

I love skiing, or lifting, or skating to this tune. I 'm becoming an old man really fast, though. I hope for now I can still bring it (when absolutely necessary. Otherwise, leave me alone)


----------

